# Do you get requests for quotes on your site in the painting business?



## CPFSam (Nov 8, 2010)

Just wondering. I was in another business a long time ago and we nailed the pay per clicks did really well. Dont know if it gets anything in a local business like painting. Your thoughts experieces? If so how many per month. Thanks in advance for your contribution to this information.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

My website generated, on average for the season, 8.5 calls for service per day, 7 days/week. That does not count referrals, repeat customers and other forms of lead generation but it is the biggest producer.


----------



## CPFSam (Nov 8, 2010)

So you get 60 leads per week from 2 counties in PA for pressure cleaning? Is that correct?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Do you get most from pay per click or from high listing in organic searching, Ken?

I personally never click the PPC adds when I google something.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

This is from this Monday - usually get the most rfq's on Mondays. Some were garbage, some were so-so, some were pretty good. Then there are also calls besides the form.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

y. the 1st one was you. thats local IP 192.10x

Thats good! tho.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> y. the 1st one was you. thats local IP 192.10x
> 
> Thats good! tho.


The full address is 192.168.1.12...although my bedroom could use a paint job


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

y.painting said:


> The full address is 192.168.1.12...although my bedroom could use a paint job
> View attachment 5821


haha yeah I first typed .168 by habit. Still a local IP. Im impressed tho, thats good traffic.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I'll have to qualify that that's not a typical day's worth for this time of year. That one is on the high side for a single day and is more representative of the peak summer months.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

CPFSam said:


> So you get 60 leads per week from 2 counties in PA for pressure cleaning? Is that correct?


That's an average. In spring/early summer I get over 140 leads per week. The counties I service have over 1.3 million people and I am at the top of just about every search from local to county to state.

I have worked at it for 5 years (in business nearly 10) writing non stop.
- Collectively 10,000 posts on many industry forums
- 6 blogs
- Article writer on 3 sites
- many dollars into directory submissions
- lenses
- facebook contacts

It doesn't just happen overnight.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Do you get most from pay per click or from high listing in organic searching, Ken?
> 
> I personally never click the PPC adds when I google something.


100% organic.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I was content with the amount of rfq's I get, until I saw the numbers Ken and Y receive.

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Amazing numbers indeed.
These guys work hard, 
but I think they mostly know what they are working hard at.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Keep in mind too, not every call is for a major project. I eliminate nearly 40% of my calls with phone qualification. Many are outside of operating area or do not meet job minimums. So a lady calling because her cat poo poo'd on her porch is a job lead but is not bid.


----------

